# 2012 Mercury 9.9hp high RPMs at Startup



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Is the bulb staying firm? May be getting some fuel flowing past needle ( needle may not be seating correctly).Had this trouble on a 83 30 hp mariner years ago. Cleaned needle w/ steel wool. Rpm s dropped back to normal. Good luck


----------

